# Dadbod



## Dadbod103 (May 13, 2021)

This is from last week usually I only post current day but that was last time it was sunny outside. That was also day I started weight training again after a 6 week break due to a pec tear and shoulder injury. I am 510 and a half and in the 220-225lb range 43 vintage. Anyway not huge not small not shredded not fat but in some kind of shape. I have been lifting since I was a teenager and pretty much looked like this the last 20 years. I am not dieting in anyway I am always force feeding always trying to bulk just not very good at it. Have a fast metabolism and naturally a bit of an ectomorph so any weight gain is slow. I force fed myself to 230lbs the other day but was right back to 222 the next day. Anyway can't train heavy upper body yet but starting to train again. I train at home in my personal gym and have for years. I have been focused on my legs recently. I have a 2 year old now hence I am officially a Dadbod.


----------



## Trump (May 13, 2021)

You look great there is nothing dad bod about that pic dude


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2021)

Looking good, like a moden caveman!!:32 (2):


----------



## Jin (May 13, 2021)

Oh, I get it. Another ironic screen name.


----------



## Packrule (May 13, 2021)

Well done, i aspire to look like that. thanks for posting I"m a bit older but seeing guys in the 40's in that kind of shape gives me hope and fuel.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 14, 2021)

Mature sick kunt.


----------



## snake (May 14, 2021)

You just ran into the law of diminishing returns. 

It's normal to weigh less from for the night to the morning but it's almost all water weight. You didn't lose 8 lbs of fat and muscle over night so don't worry about it. 

Get back at it and see where it goes. Sorry to hear about the pec tear, injuries suck.

Hey if ya really wanted to piss the boys off you could have gone one step beyond complaining about a DadBod and posting that pic. You could have added the pec tear came on a 500 bench attempt for a triple. Lol

Anyway, enjoy your walk around UG; its a great place to call home


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 14, 2021)

Yeah a 500lb Bench would be the cooler version. I actually was assaulted by my 100lb baby mamma who managed to tear my pec throwing herself into a car door I was trying to close.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 14, 2021)

Dad bod smh lol you look like the bad guy from the OG karate kid


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Looking good, like a moden caveman!!:32 (2):



Yeah everyone always says that I look like a caveman not sure why exactly but you are not the first


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> Yeah everyone always says that I look like a caveman not sure why exactly but you are not the first



Gorilla arms on a human body, that's why! :32 (20):


----------



## Telephone (May 14, 2021)

Ha Man you sounded like a lost puppy dog in your intro a few days ago.  Had you pictured with c-cup tits and a beer gut.  Looking good old man!


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 14, 2021)

Todays pic after a set of 50 with 35lb dumbells @Beefcake!!


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 14, 2021)

Shit, if that's a dad bod, I better start producing kids!


----------



## PZT (May 14, 2021)

you sir are no dad bod member. boooo this man!!!!

booooooooo

great physique btw


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 15, 2021)

So I have a torn pectorial and a hemotobia and a cyst in my shoulder injury to the subscrapula or some shit from an injury March 19 had 2 MRI 

Usually I only take supplements when training heavy I am barely training now but trying to heal and have added some peptides all legal and prescribed of course

The idea is too hold a little more water which I have noticed as I get sock indentations on my ankles now and give the injury support for healing doing light weight 50 rep sets currently 4-5 sets

Pic is from the weekend of the injury 2 months ago


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 16, 2021)

So let me get this straight, 7 weeks ago u tore a pec, the pic of the torn pec shows a very average guy....
7 weeks later without doing ANY lifting u seem to look 1000% better.  My conclusion, u are full of shit......

*This is a forum of experts, not a bunch of noobs....*


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 16, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> So let me get this straight, 7 weeks ago u tore a pec, the pic of the torn pec shows a very average guy....
> 7 weeks later without doing ANY lifting u seem to look 1000% better.  My conclusion, u are full of shit......
> 
> *This is a forum of experts, not a bunch of noobs....*



bahahaha GOT EM!
dudes full of bologna. Tren-bologna.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 16, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Dad bod smh lol you look like the bad guy from the OG karate kid



Thats John Kreese and you really really should watch Kobra Kai on Netflix. I loved it.
Cheesy, funny, great fight choreography and really likable characters. YES, the plot can be solved with a single simple conversation, but the motivations of characters are easy to understand and their conflict stems from perception.

Ugh. It’s so good. I don’t binge much of anything, I feel lazy too fast. But I tore through that show unlike anything else.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 16, 2021)

Wow man that's so impressive how fast you recovered, please share your wisdom


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 16, 2021)

When attempting to heal 1+1 does not equal 2.  It equals 3 there is a synergetic effect of using different healing and growth factors. My nutrition has also been on point in addition to stuffing my face I am taking injecting amino acids to make sure I have all the support I need. I actually had to cut down on the peptides due to my hands feeling like catcher mitts. But absolutely my body is in a healing mode hell all my old injuries are feeling better. I am actually maintaining and possibly even adding weight despite not hitting upper body hard. Its still going to be months before I am flat benching heavy again. I cant even risk a pullup right now but I am doing what I can and giving my body the support it needs to heal. Taking time off and doing nothing is not the way I am giving support and exercise blood flow to the injury so it can heal.

And I don't just willy nilly I have had blood work done twice in the last 2 months and consulted multiple doctors I know what I am doing. Honestly I just need it to warm up a bit so I can start swimming laps daily as that will really help the shoulder and chest


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 16, 2021)

The normal treatment for that is 2.5 cc’s


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2021)

I think you misunderstood what FD was jabbing at. He's not questioning that you tore your pec. He's saying he doesn't believe you healed in less than 2 months, and therefore doesn't believe the original picture you posted is really a current picture of you. For reference Ryan Crowley tore his pec 2 months ago, and he's still swollen and bruised up.  Everyone heals at different speeds... but no one heals at wolverine speeds. A couple of guys here have direct experience with pec tears... maybe they'll chime into the thread as well.

There's an easy way to disprove him. Just go the old school route by taking a picture while holding up today's newspaper (do they even still sell newspapers? :32 (18)

I'm not asking for evidence. I don't care. I'm only explaining the misunderstanding, and what FD is actually questioning.

Anyway... with that said, you know how I feel about you... but I don't wish a pec tear on anyone, and sincerely hope it heals properly and you are able to be 100% again. Good luck with your rehab; I really do mean that.


----------



## ftf (May 16, 2021)

WTF are you doing? Why would you post name, address, DOB, phone number publicly? I guess we can all just call you up and ask for your ssn now. You should ask a mod to help you take that post down b4 someone starts running your credit.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 16, 2021)

ftf said:


> WTF are you doing? Why would you post name, address, DOB, phone number publicly? I guess we can all just call you up and ask for your ssn now. You should ask a mod to help you take that post down b4 someone starts running your credit.



My credit is so bad most places wont take my cash good luck


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2021)

*********  I deleted your posts with the personal information displayed.


----------



## ftf (May 16, 2021)

Is this your first username on this site?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 16, 2021)

Have u ever thought of giving fiction writing a go?  You would do well as u have proven in this thread to have a very vivid imagination.  I am waiting for you to post u have fresh cadavers on ice that u take HGH directly from and inject into your pp....






Dadbod103 said:


> When attempting to heal 1+1 does not equal 2.  It equals 3 there is a synergetic effect of using different healing and growth factors. My nutrition has also been on point in addition to stuffing my face I am taking injecting amino acids to make sure I have all the support I need. I actually had to cut down on the peptides due to my hands feeling like catcher mitts. But absolutely my body is in a healing mode hell all my old injuries are feeling better. I am actually maintaining and possibly even adding weight despite not hitting upper body hard. Its still going to be months before I am flat benching heavy again. I cant even risk a pullup right now but I am doing what I can and giving my body the support it needs to heal. Taking time off and doing nothing is not the way I am giving support and exercise blood flow to the injury so it can heal.
> 
> And I don't just willy nilly I have had blood work done twice in the last 2 months and consulted multiple doctors I know what I am doing. Honestly I just need it to warm up a bit so I can start swimming laps daily as that will really help the shoulder and chest


----------



## The Tater (May 16, 2021)

Welcome dadbod. How long ago was the actual pec tear? No way in fukk did you heal that quickly with some fukking peptides. Cmon man!


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 16, 2021)

Haven’t you guys read? BPC & TB500 is how you heal like wolverine.. sheesh.. 
I’m convinced he’s immortal. 
DB- do you have an alter or shall we erect you one? Do you accept blood sacrifice?


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Haven’t you guys read? BPC & TB500 is how you heal like wolverine.. sheesh..



Boy, don't I wish this were true... I mean who doesn't want to be wolverine, with his healing factor and adamantium skeleton.

I stack BP157, TB500, and GH for my shoulder injury... and it's still slow to heal. I think the TB500 brings me the most immediate relief, and I think HGH and BP-157 requires more time to work their magic. Unless the injury is minor, these peptides require a person to play the long game.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 16, 2021)

Looking good BD ... I also wanted to say you look a lot like the dude if your avi ...


----------



## Rhino99 (May 16, 2021)

Is this Hulksmashs' brother?


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forum,
Some amusement around here is needed..


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

Again I am not fully healed but yes absolutely I tore a pec March 19 an my avatar pic is from this past Friday 2 days ago less than 2 months post tear. I even posted my MRI results as proof but Mod took them down. I am not only taking peptides but yes the ones I posted pics BPC TB 500, HCG, Kisspeptin, and a full 10iu blue top daily do make a difference in healing. Iam also doing 50 rep sets and half a dozen sets. I am still pushing blood into the injury.  Add in your 2.5cc 2-3 times per week and direct daily shots into the chest of peptides and branch chain amino acids a few orals and **** yes you are going to heal like wolverine. 

When I flex the pec there is still a giant gap the tissue has not filled in but I still have mass to fill in my chest. My Girlfriends kid was amazed how I healed after a month as the arm went from black to normal looking after 1 month. Hell I was amazed when they said no surgery start training after 6 weeks so that is what I did but I was taking my protocol for weeks at that point. I still have pain due to an internal hemotobia and cyst and partial tear but yes I am way past where a normal person would be at 2 months. Having trained for decades and being low bodyfat also helps my body still wants to grow from workouts I did 20 years ago add in some food keep hitting legs and not much  size is going to be lost and all comes back sooner than later. Also yes I am using more peptides than before and I do think it helps. The blue top probably does more than all the rest also this is real deal US prescribed medication not underground


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> bahahaha GOT EM!
> dudes full of bologna. Tren-bologna.



I don't actually use Tren not one of my preferred compounds


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Boy, don't I wish this were true... I mean who doesn't want to be wolverine, with his healing factor and adamantium skeleton.
> 
> I stack BP157, TB500, and GH for my shoulder injury... and it's still slow to heal. I think the TB500 brings me the most immediate relief, and I think HGH and BP-157 requires more time to work their magic. Unless the injury is minor, these peptides require a person to play the long game.



I actually looked into a radioactive heavy metal at one time that would make your bones stronger just like wolverine


----------



## ftf (May 17, 2021)

Man I like you Dadbod. A lot of people would get an attitude with the way people are calling you on your shit, but you keep cool. I do think there are some flaws in your understanding of AAS but you get an A+ for attitude.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Have u ever thought of giving fiction writing a go?  You would do well as u have proven in this thread to have a very vivid imagination.  I am waiting for you to post u have fresh cadavers on ice that u take HGH directly from and inject into your pp....



No fresh cadavers but real US prescribed Omnitrope and research grade R1881 and my prescribed HCG is biologically sourced just not from a cadaver


----------



## TeddyBear (May 17, 2021)

I’m don’t mind one way or another. A simple route.
flex in a picture with “DadBod UGBB” written on a post-it. Ensure it’s angled and on you, reduces likelihood of photoshop.

source; I routinely make fake edits to troll friends and students


----------



## Jin (May 17, 2021)

You guys are vicious. Not that Dadbod has done much to endear himself to the group. :32 (19):


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Boy, don't I wish this were true... I mean who doesn't want to be wolverine, with his healing factor and adamantium skeleton.
> 
> I stack BP157, TB500, and GH for my shoulder injury... and it's still slow to heal. I think the TB500 brings me the most immediate relief, and I think HGH and BP-157 requires more time to work their magic. Unless the injury is minor, these peptides require a person to play the long game.



when I tried BPC by themselves, I’m not even joking, my elbow pain got worse and I wound up with both of them in pain. I stopped using it before finishing. I have no earthly idea what I did wrong. Super weird. 
have you ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## Send0 (May 17, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> when I tried BPC by themselves, I’m not even joking, my elbow pain got worse and I wound up with both of them in pain. I stopped using it before finishing. I have no earthly idea what I did wrong. Super weird.
> have you ever heard of such a thing?



I've heard some people don't respond. Also, if you were trying to inject as close to that joint as possible, then I could see how that could cause pain.

Yes I know people say inject as close to the joint/tendon as possible... all I know is that whenever I've had MRI's, my joints hurt like all hell for a few days because they inject that dye directly into the joint. I can only imagine BP would be the same. If you weren't injecting into the joint the I don't know.

I inject as close to the joint as possible, but still in the muscle. With that said, I know the research data on BP-157, but this is my first experience with it. So this time I'm probably not the best source for anecdotal feedback :beaten:


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

Ok I took a pic first thing this am with no pump you can see the date on my hat. I had posted MRI records showing I tore the pec 3/19 previously which were taken down. You can see the tear in this pic on the right pec. This is just under 2 months post tear. I was 222lbs this am


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> Ok I took a pic first thing this am with no pump you can see the date on my hat. I had posted MRI records showing I tore the pec 3/19 previously which were taken down. You can see the tear in this pic on the right pec. This is just under 2 months post tear. I was 222lbs this am



You're free to repost the MRIs. I took them down due to all your personal information being displayed. Just black that out.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're free to repost the MRIs. I took them down due to all your personal information being displayed. Just black that out.



Its fine people saw them they know its legit also see attached pics with dates from my phone showing what the arm looked like march 23rd after the pec tear bleed and pooled into the arm less than 2 months ago

I was legit injured and I am legit under recovery protocol now and my pics are also legit and current I believe I have posted more than enough evidence to validate these things

Meanwhile everyone says I am lying because they think I should be all jacked up still 2 months later sorry I am healing and yes absolutely I think my protocol has made a difference


----------



## Send0 (May 17, 2021)

Legit... also, nice house!


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Legit... also, nice house!



That was my first thought too...nice house!


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 17, 2021)

You can screen shot an old picture for it to have a newer date.

Not saying you did that, just playing the devils advocate 😈

Carry on...


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> You can screen shot an old picture for it to have a newer date.
> 
> Not saying you did that, just playing the devils advocate 
> 
> Carry on...



I am 43 years old I don't even have tik tok and now you think I am a Kim Kardashian level photoshopper lol


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> You can screen shot an old picture for it to have a newer date.
> 
> Not saying you did that, just playing the devils advocate 
> 
> Carry on...



Oh you are talking about the injury yes that is true but I posted my actual dated MRI records earlier not trying to pull a fast one not sure what purpose there would be in lying about any of this


----------



## Thewall (May 17, 2021)

I have the same indentation on my pec. I tore it about 4 years ago. The indentation did not show up for a while with me. I did not have any bruising either after I did it. Took a long time for me to get back to 90 percent. I did not enhance myself either at that time. Sucks I don’t push the bench as much as I use to. I don’t know if it would be smart to either. Can still manage heavy weights. Just not competing with the bench anymore. They told you you needed no surgery you said right?


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

Thewall said:


> I have the same indentation on my pec. I tore it about 4 years ago. The indentation did not show up for a while with me. I did not have any bruising either after I did it. Took a long time for me to get back to 90 percent. I did not enhance myself either at that time. Sucks I don’t push the bench as much as I use to. I don’t know if it would be smart to either. Can still manage heavy weights. Just not competing with the bench anymore. They told you you needed no surgery you said right?



Correct I thought for sure I would need surgery but when I showed up at 6 weeks with 2 MRI they said no partial tear and muscular only tendon is intact and attached they said they can't sew the muscle back together as its like hamburger meat and the best thing to do was exercise and let it fill in


----------



## The Tater (May 18, 2021)

I was wrong. My apologies. Your recovery story seemed very unlikely. Congrats on the quick recovery and hopefully you fully heal soon.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 18, 2021)

I don't believe you own that house. You're either squatting or house sitting for someone. Prove me wrong.

It's very nice btw. Tell your friends' dog I'm jealous he gets to live there. :32 (18):


----------



## TeddyBear (May 18, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> Ok I took a pic first thing this am with no pump you can see the date on my hat. I had posted MRI records showing I tore the pec 3/19 previously which were taken down. You can see the tear in this pic on the right pec. This is just under 2 months post tear. I was 222lbs this am



Guys, this is pretty irrefutable proof he is this guy (or paying him well). WHAT KILLS ME; was putting it on your head.... (I’m dead). So funny.

You’re down, DadBod, you were willing to roll with it. MY hat is off to you. Great physique, wonderful house, you must be rolling in the dough, not stuffing yourself with it.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 18, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Guys, this is pretty irrefutable proof he is this guy (or paying him well). WHAT KILLS ME; was putting it on your head.... (I’m dead). So funny.
> 
> You’re down, DadBod, you were willing to roll with it. MY hat is off to you. Great physique, wonderful house, you must be rolling in the dough, not stuffing yourself with it.



The hat was the only place it wouldn't mess up my pose @Beefcake!!!


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 18, 2021)

Dammit. Look at this cat. Busts in the front door yelling “the party don’t start till I walk in” type sh** and guess what? Everyone busts his balls and he’s still here, cool as a cucumber.... 
you humble me Dadbod. I gotta say, sorry for giving you a hard time and I mean this: WELCOME TO UG. I think you’ll be an asset. 
Stick around mofo,


----------

